# Intruder or Academy?



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

So I've got my eye on a couple of watches and I really don't know what I like best... I know that they're essentially both the same model - Breitling Intruder and Breitling Academy (A51038) and one is a limited edition but what do people think would be the best choice?

Both have original box and paperwork, are a similar price and are very similar ages 1997/1998ish...

I think I'm leaning towards the Academy but don't know if I like the Chupa Chups lolliepop logo!


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Hmmm personally I like the second one as the logo seems a bit more 'mature' the rest of the watch looks very similar. Obviously its a personal choice but I don't think I could live with the logo on the first one, hope this helps in someway


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like "thicker" hands on watches these days, my eyes are rather remiss. :wink:

"Mercedes" hands aren't too bad if proportional to the dial size.

That wasn't the question was it? Sorry, to get back on topic, I don't like the Academy, the hands are a mixture of too thin and too short. IMHHO.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hadn't considered the hands but now you mention it they are a bit skinny.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Skinny hands are okay if you have perfect eyes, the Academy just doesn't do things properly, IMHO.

Thin hands and a tiny digital display? The case is large but the dial and its furniture seem out of proportion.

I get that impression with some (older) Tags too.

Maybe it's a 1980's thing?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Another vote for the Intruder from me - The Breitling Academy logo looks like it could be an American diner or baseball team promotional item. Also, the hand set is a bit clearer (and nicer) on the Intruder IMHO :thumbsup:


----------



## Gpts (May 24, 2015)

Intruder for me too. Good luck with your choice.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------

